# Floating Shells crochet stitch pattern



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.triflesntreasures.com/my-attempt-at-blogging/floating-shells-pattern?#.U-d4hWK9KSO


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

That is a beautiful stitch! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That looks a lovely stitch, thank you for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks I saved it to pinterest. That way I can find it by a picture, lol!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the link - she has some of the cutest ideas


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

You're welcome; I found it interesting the way the sets of rows are separate from one another.


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

jvallas said:


> You're welcome; I found it interesting the way the sets of rows are separate from one another.


Reminds me a bit of the crocodile stitch, except this has a 'solid base'...Very warm and nice! I'm imagining a 3 in./7.5 cm. - 4 in/10 cm. border of that on a scarf! Thank you...getting the creative juices going!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

I would like to try out this stitch. Thanks so much for the link.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

You're all very welcome!


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Most interesting!


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Rena 2 (Aug 24, 2011)

jvalass, thanks so much for the link.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

Beautiful stitch, thank you.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I like the wave look of this stitch. Will have to try
a baby blanket in it. Thank you for this pattern.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the link. Looks like an interesting stitch. If I understand it correctly it will result in a fairly heavy fabric with the shells stacked on each other.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

riversong200 said:


> Thanks for the link. Looks like an interesting stitch. If I understand it correctly it will result in a fairly heavy fabric with the shells stacked on each other.


Yes, I think that's right. Haven't tried it yet, but I did read somewhere in my searching that it would make a warm blanket.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Marked this as a possibility for my sister to crochet for baby blankets.. she makes blankets for charity for the hospital in Lethbridge, Alta.. xo


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

tat'sgran said:


> Marked this as a possibility for my sister to crochet for baby blankets.. she makes blankets for charity for the hospital in Lethbridge, Alta.. xo


Oh, that would be so lovely!


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

I like it! Thanks, jude


----------

